# 3 boys with a new baby on the way UPDATE



## chelsealynnb

So, like the title says, I have 3 boys and am due with my 4th baby July 1st. In the pit of my stomach, I feel this is another boy (at this point I just don't ever see myself having a girl). But, I really want this baby to be a girl, BADLY. I want to buy girl stuff. I want to do all that mother-daughter stuff that moms and daughters do together. February is about the time I'll find out what I'm having. This is probably our last child, last chance. Uuuurghhhhhh &#128532; And I feel bad for even thinking about this, because I know really what is most important is the baby is healthy. I've had 4 losses and sometimes I think, I wonder if any of those were girls, and I feel so guilty. I just want a girl!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you Hun perfectly Normal to feel the way u do. Fingers crossed u get ur girl Hun x 
I'm pregnant with my third boy and cried my eyes out when I found out I was getting my girl even tho before I got pregnant I didn't want anymor and was happy with boys X 
I'm happy now he's a boy and can't wait to meet him part of me is still sad I'm not going to get my girl tho x


----------



## Misscalais

Big :hugs: i have 3 boys too. DS3 was meant to be last bub though this one wasn't planned. I hope desperately this one is a girl. 
Hope you get your girl :)


----------



## george83

I have 3 boys but am not planning on having anymore, I can not imagine what your going through at the minute, I long to have another try for my precious baby girl. I'm hoping you get yours this time x x x


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks, everyone <3 I think when we have our gender scan, I'm going to have the ultrasound tech write it down and I'll read it in my car. That way if it's a boy and I cry, I can do it in semi private. Whenever I'm trying not to cry I always end up crying harder. And I'd be embarrassed to even be feeling like that :'(


----------



## Misscalais

chelsealynnb said:


> Thanks, everyone <3 I think when we have our gender scan, I'm going to have the ultrasound tech write it down and I'll read it in my car. That way if it's a boy and I cry, I can do it in semi private. Whenever I'm trying not to cry I always end up crying harder. And I'd be embarrassed to even be feeling like that :'(

Im doing the same. But ill wait till i get home to read it, i react to my tears really badly and almost come out in welts on my face.


----------



## donnarobinson

I couldn't hold my tears in I cried in the scan luckily it was dark and I wiped them away but oh I sobbed when I left that room and I must of cried for 10/15 mins straight . It does get easier tho and now I'm thrilled to be having another boy X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: I hope you get your girl, I think having the tech write it down in an envelope is such a good idea x


----------



## rwhite

I remember you from when I was pregnant with my now 6 month old - congratulations on your new pregnancy and I hope it will be a pink bundle for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I could have written this myself, I hope you get your girl (i hope we both do actually) 
I did very nearly cry at my last scan, I had to hold it in. We had planned a whole day around it; find out the gender then go shopping !! But i was so upset by the whole thing I went home and sat in a huff. I know it sounds pathetic but it's hard to rationalise. I have a friend that has 4 girls and it sounds silly but she makes me feel better by telling my how much she would have liked a boy. Sometimes I feel that everyone wants girls and everyone is getting them but me... (how silly right) You even read threads from people with girls who are having gender disappointment because they don't want a boy.. and it makes you think "wow girls must really be the best" 

I am feeling a bit better this time, I think it's cos it is still early days and I'm just grateful to be pregnant after a loss... however I know once 12 weeks hits and i stop being "grateful" I will probably start freaking out!!


Fingers crossed :)


----------



## SaraVO

I have mine on the tenth which is four days after my birthday but six days before my husband's. We have a day planned as well. We're halfway hoping for a boy but we discussed how were going to take girl news. Going straight to the store and blowing 200 bucks on girl stuff. My husband thinks that will make us both committed and excited. I found him in the store this morning looking at dresses I think he is trying to get excited about both genders. It is helping me knowing that he is going to try so hard to not be disappointed. I just don't know if it will work out that way. 

It's not that easy but we're going to try.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Everything has been going great with the pregnancy so far. The heart rate last week at 7 weeks 3 days was 144. Today it was 163 at 8 weeks. I sent my early scan into the "gender experts" for a Ramzi theory reading, will see what they say. I haven't really been sick, just nauseous. And VERY tired. Way more than my other pregnancies. Checked the Chinese gender test chart, predicted a boy &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Misscalais

Ive been exhausted this pregnancy compared to my others and im having a little girl after 3 boys. Chinese chart also said boy for me this time and it said girl for my other 3. So seems to have worked opposite for me lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

Got my gender guess from the experts &#128529;&#128529; at least they guessed girl (with a 50/50 guess, lol). I've been having so much anxiety lately. I laid in bed awake for over an hour last night just thinking about the gender. I really don't want to find out if the baby is a girl or a boy, but DH wants to know so badly. I told him if he wants to know, he'll have to go to the scan and the tech can tell him secretly. I'm too afraid of finding out this baby is another boy :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## allforthegirl

hey girly.... I sure hope you get what you are dreaming of. I have 5 boys and am pg with my 6th boy. I had GD with my 5th and worse with this one. Just know we are here for you, we all understand


----------



## CJHanson

Make sure to update!


----------



## CJHanson

When is your scan?


----------



## chelsealynnb

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow!! Eeek! Hoping we can get a good shot of the nub. And I booked an appointment for a gender reveal January 16th.


----------



## allforthegirl

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks! I'm definitely carrying differently with this one. The first pic is 12 weeks with my 3rd son and the second pic is 12 weeks 2 days with baby #4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## CJHanson

At 12 weeks if its a boy they should be able to tell
You. They told us with our second boy at 12 weeks.


----------



## bdb84

Hoping for the best!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Uuuurgh I'm so nervous. Last night I had a dream that I didn't find out the gender and after the baby was born I refused to change its diaper because I was too scared of it being a boy and I didn't want to know. It ended up being a girl, though, lol. I'm super irritable today. With DS3 we found out he was a boy at my NT scan at 11 weeks 3 days. I should be able to get a clue today, at least. I just hope that it's not an obvious boy and I at least get a chance to wonder still if maybe it's a girl.


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh I had so many dreams like that even after they told me it was a boy.....I sure hope you get a girl!


----------



## chelsealynnb

The tech said according to the nub theory, this is a GIRL!!! Omg my hopes are up so high now that if the baby ends up being a boy I'll be shattered!! Measuring 13 weeks and a heart rate of 160
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 43


----------



## rwhite

Ooh, 13 weeks is pretty accurate for a nub too <3 I have everything crossed for you that this is your little girly :D I'd say there's an excellent chance!


----------



## mumandco

I also have 3 boys and I'm pregnant with my 4th..I would love it to be a girl I really would but deep down I know it's a boy..I'm not even letting the thought of it possibly being a girl enter my brain. 
I'm not sure how I feel when I find out for certain it's a boy..when I dream about this baby all I see is a little boy.
I have my 12 week scan this afternoon and whilst I do want guesses on its nub I'm a little bit worried that it will be so obviously boy.


----------



## mumandco

Posted twice &#55357;&#56394;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## karlilay

Hope everything goes well, you never know.... 

Can't wait to see scan pic xx


----------



## chelsealynnb

mumandco said:


> I also have 3 boys and I'm pregnant with my 4th..I would love it to be a girl I really would but deep down I know it's a boy..I'm not even letting the thought of it possibly being a girl enter my brain.
> I'm not sure how I feel when I find out for certain it's a boy..when I dream about this baby all I see is a little boy.
> I have my 12 week scan this afternoon and whilst I do want guesses on its nub I'm a little bit worried that it will be so obviously boy.

Did you have your scan? Any pics? Would love to see. 

I posted my scan pics to some nub Facebook sites, and got a lot of 'boy' answers, which kind of upset me. I tried to just keep in my mind that this is a boy so I wouldn't be as disappointed if I hear boy, but after the tech said the nub looks girl my hopes skyrocketed through the roof :dohh: 

We went to a Christmas event last night, and seeing all those little girls running around in their sparkly Christmas dresses nearly made me lose it right then and there :blush: I started to talk to DH about it when we got home and I did start crying then. At least I managed to hold it in when we were in public. Attaching my scan photos now <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 27


----------



## chelsealynnb

Tech says this is the nub
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## chelsealynnb

Profile
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## chelsealynnb

In between the legs my 3rd son compared to this baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 46


----------



## CJHanson

That looks like a boy to me.... But I'm not an US tech or a doctor.


----------



## CJHanson

This is our little girl in the 15th week. They confirmed at my 20 week and again at 24 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## bdb84

At this gestation, depending on the angle the baby is laying in, the nub can protrude in between the legs and resemble a penis. I have a very vivid ultrasound photo, at 16 weeks gestation, where my baby looks like a boy.


----------



## bdb84

Here's my now 9 month old DD at 16 weeks.

Classic 'nub'

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps6d7a63b7.jpg

Her legs were pointing straight down in this shot (according to the tech), so this is what it looked like between her legs at that point.

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7087b2de.jpg


----------



## chelsealynnb

WOW that sure does look like a boy!


----------



## chelsealynnb

20 days til we find out. Urgh, I think about it all day it seems like


----------



## bobster

I would feel good about what the tech said as they were looking in real time which is much more accurate than still photos. The nub at 13 weeks should only really be analysed from a profile rather than a potty shot as like the above poster said there is always something sticking out at that gestation whether boy or girl. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## bobster

Can I join this thread? I've been lurking for a while. I'm 24 weeks pregnant with a second boy and OH and I only planned to have 2 so I'm feeling really gutted beyond words never to have a daughter. I'm finding it impossible to get excited or to bond with this pregnancy and feel so guilty for that :( I love having a boy so it's not that I don't want another one its just that this was my last chance for a girl.


----------



## allforthegirl

bobster said:


> Can I join this thread? I've been lurking for a while. I'm 24 weeks pregnant with a second boy and OH and I only planned to have 2 so I'm feeling really gutted beyond words never to have a daughter. I'm finding it impossible to get excited or to bond with this pregnancy and feel so guilty for that :( I love having a boy so it's not that I don't want another one its just that this was my last chance for a girl.

I know how you feel. I have 5 boys and another on the way. You are not alone in the way you feel at all. :hugs:


----------



## chelsealynnb

bobster said:


> Can I join this thread? I've been lurking for a while. I'm 24 weeks pregnant with a second boy and OH and I only planned to have 2 so I'm feeling really gutted beyond words never to have a daughter. I'm finding it impossible to get excited or to bond with this pregnancy and feel so guilty for that :( I love having a boy so it's not that I don't want another one its just that this was my last chance for a girl.

Of course! I know exactly what you mean about being devestated about not ever having a daughter but not necessarily being dissapointed about another boy. My boys are ages 10, 6 and 9 months (not sure how old your son is) and I can say that one of my favorite things is their football games! We are a big sports family. I am really glad I don't only have girls because I would miss out on cheering their football and baseball (not that girls can't play football or baseball, but you know what I mean). I look forward to it every year. I can't wait until high school football when the parents go out on the field with their sons (that's something our school does). Just something to think about for the future!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Here is my oldest son :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Scarlett2

Gorgeous picture! 

It's nice to feel like I'm not alone. Totally know where you ladies are coming from.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I try to think of things to get my mind off of girly stuff :( Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't! It's a lot harder for me this time around because 1) this is our last chance and 2) this is the only one I've had hope via ultrasound that it's a girl, because the tech said at 12.4 weeks that she thinks it might be a girl. So basically my hopes couldn't get any higher right now


----------



## CJHanson

When do you find out?


----------



## chelsealynnb

January 16th, I booked a private gender scan. I'll be 16+2


----------



## Scarlett2

chelsealynnb said:


> January 16th, I booked a private gender scan. I'll be 16+2

Fingers crossed for you! Let us know.


----------



## bobster

Good luck Chelsea. Your oldest son is very handsome. My boy is 26 months. He's beautiful and gorgeous and I love him more than anything. 

It really helps to know others feel the same way. I feel ungrateful as I'm carrying a healthy boy. I just hope the attachment comes when I have him. I feel awful not being excited for him as I know some people would give anything to have a healthy baby. 

I feel like I'm really mourning my daughter who I always imagined. I find myself looking at little girls and feeling jealousy towards mums with girls. A friend is pregnant at the moment and they find out the sex on my birthday (27th jan) and I just know it will be a girl. I think I'll cry when she announces. My OH says I should be happy for them and I will be but I can't help the feeling of jealousy as I always pictured myself with a daughter from being a little girl. I feel like I won't have anything in common with the boys when they are older. People seem to feel sorry for me when I say I'm having another boy too. One person even said 'oh poor you!' How rude is that :( 

Allforthrgirl will you try again for another? Have you ever tried swaying? I've heard about it since discussing these issues. I'm not sure how much of it I believe to work. 

Scarlett are you having your third boy or do you not know yet?


----------



## bobster

I'm really hoping OH will change his mind and we'll have another chance at having a girl one day. But then I'm in 2 minds about that as I only want a girl so couldn't bare going through this again if we had a boy. It wouldn't be fair on the baby. But then can I just give up on my dream of a daughter?! Turmoil :(


----------



## Scarlett2

We don't know for sure but I think it's quite likely... I think we are going to wait for the birth to find out..


----------



## chelsealynnb

I considered waiting for the birth to find out, but after the tech told me there's a chance it's a girl I definitely don't have it in me to wait. Way too impatient


----------



## bobster

Scarlett you are patient! How far on are you? I was team yellow with the first but was secretly hoping for a girl then. It made me bond less when he was born so that's why I found out this time. On the other hand though it didn't take as long to get over it as I soon fell in love with him and I enjoyed the whole pregnancy unlike this one so I think there are really good advantages to waiting.


----------



## allforthegirl

bobster said:


> Allforthrgirl will you try again for another? Have you ever tried swaying? I've heard about it since discussing these issues. I'm not sure how much of it I believe to work.

We will not. We have tried a light sway with last, and many have done a full sway and still got a boy. It just seemed like way too much of a hassle for me with no guarantee. I will be 37 when this current one is born and DH got fixed. We are done. I can't go through the extreme disappointment again. :nope:


----------



## bobster

I can completely understand that. That is why I don't think it would be right for us to have another as it would only be to try for a girl and it's too risky. 

I have thought I might look into councelling to try to help me move on from this desire to have a daughter as it's not healthy for my family. I feel I could burst into tears at any moment throughout the day when I think about what I'm missing out on when I need to think about what i have and start appreciating it!


----------



## Scarlett2

bobster said:


> Scarlett you are patient! How far on are you? I was team yellow with the first but was secretly hoping for a girl then. It made me bond less when he was born so that's why I found out this time. On the other hand though it didn't take as long to get over it as I soon fell in love with him and I enjoyed the whole pregnancy unlike this one so I think there are really good advantages to waiting.


I have no idea why my signature isn't showing on this part of the forum... Anyway. I'm 29 weeks tomorrow. I'm having another scan in two weeks so we could find out, or I could get one done privately. To be honest my gut instinct was to wait until the birth. I think it's because we really won't try again and I feel as though I want to stay in ignorance for as long as possible. If I were to find out it was a boy it would probably upset me for a bit and ruin the end of my last pregnancy. I'm also really really hoping that if it is a boy seeing him will mean that we bond regardless, whereas I always feel detached when they are in the womb still. We have chosen a boy's name and I can see the advantages of three boys. I also have no real desire to buy pink things. I mean, it would be nice, but I don't feel I will be massively missing out if I don't get the chance to do it. My issue is more to do with family dynamics and what will happen when they get older as most of my male friends (including hubbie) are TERRIBLE at keeping in contact wi their mums...


----------



## bobster

Yes I too worry about those kinds of things when my boys grow up. It's more about the different bond between a mum and daughter than about materialistic things although I am a girly girl so doing hair and shopping for clothes does appeal. But it's not that that I feel like I'm missing out on. I hope this bub is a girl for you. It's good you've picked a name for a boy though and tried to imagine life with 3 as I'm sure that will help if it is a boy.

You must update us!


----------



## Scarlett2

I know what you mean about female relationships, and yet I don't have a brilliant relationship with my own mother.... Although two of my sisters do. I will definitely stay on here - looking forward to hearing the outcomes of others' scans too!


----------



## Jbree

Girl!!! Can anyone else see the 3 lines? X


----------



## chelsealynnb

I hope you're right! So scared of so many people saying girl and then hearing boy!!


----------



## bobster

I think it will be a girl too Chelsea but I can understand how you must feel. When do you find out? I will have everything crossed for you. Will this be your last?


----------



## chelsealynnb

We find out January 16th. Getting close! It will probably be our last. I need to finish my nursing degree before I have any more for sure.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I've been looking up baby names, I've come up with nothing for a boy but I've fallen in love with Maisie for a girl <3 Gah! I did find a picture of someone else's baby nub that looks almost identical to mine, and hers is a girl! More hope!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Boo44

I had a mixture of girl and boy guesses for my 11+6 scan which had a really clear nub but everyone said it was too early. Then for my 13+3 scan I had 100% girl guesses on here and on gender dreaming! I was almost convinced it was a girl. Anyway he's been confirmed boy which feels like it was meant to be to me! Whichever way it goes at least you won't be wondering any more, it's the wondering that killed me!!

Sending a ton of pink dust to you!!


----------



## bobster

Not long until you find out. Maisie is a lovely name too. It's a shame you couldn't have one of those blood tests to find out earlier as in sure the waiting is so hard. 

I just found out a girl I work with is pregnant with a girl and it made me feel upset :( I also find out what one of my friends is having on my birthday later this month and I just know it will be a girl as it looks girly on her scan. I really wish I could feel happy for friends but I just feel jealous! It's different with people on here as I don't know them but in real life it slaps me in the face :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

bobster said:


> Not long until you find out. Maisie is a lovely name too. It's a shame you couldn't have one of those blood tests to find out earlier as in sure the waiting is so hard.
> 
> I just found out a girl I work with is pregnant with a girl and it made me feel upset :( I also find out what one of my friends is having on my birthday later this month and I just know it will be a girl as it looks girly on her scan. I really wish I could feel happy for friends but I just feel jealous! It's different with people on here as I don't know them but in real life it slaps me in the face :(

Omg I know exactly how you feel! My SIL (we hate each other, lol) is pregnant too, only 2 weeks ahead of me, and if I have a boy and she has a girl my head is going to seriously explode!!! I just can't help but feel so jealous, when I know I should feel happy for others. I just can't help it!!


----------



## bobster

Yes me too. Even with people I don't hate and I'm friends with I feel jealous! I just really hope that we have another shot at having another. I'm going to sway next time. Been reading about it and my lifestyle and baby making is very blue friendly! Maybe we'll have an oops baby. That would be good! Although the thought of going through these feelings again is hard to bear I don't think I can give up on my chance of a girl without trying one last time.. 

Now to convince OH! Going to wait until after the hard newborn phase with this one until I bring it up but will start swaying soon after birth. Feel better now I have a plan!


----------



## bobster

I'm wondering if stress sways. I'm a real worrier and a bit of a stress head but I don't know how to stay calm about things especially when ttc is concerned. I read it can raise testosterone which sways blue


----------



## chelsealynnb

bobster said:


> I'm wondering if stress sways. I'm a real worrier and a bit of a stress head but I don't know how to stay calm about things especially when ttc is concerned. I read it can raise testosterone which sways blue

Hmm, I haven't heard that one?


----------



## CJHanson

I would say no to the stress thing. I was way more stressed and my life was so hectic when we conceived this baby and she is a girl and much calmer when I conceived my boys. It has to do with the timing of when you have sex.


----------



## bobster

Thanks Hanson. I've heard about timing too. I did everything boy friendly both times so it's no wonder. Bd'd a lot right through ovulation. Ate loads, snacks, vitamins etc. 

It's good to know you think stress doesn't play too much of a part as I don't think that's something I can control. What did you do timing wise this time? Did you change anything else apart from timing like diet or anything? Congratulations on your girl.


----------



## Boo44

I kind of gently swayed for a girl this time by only DTD before ovulation and I'm having a boy! Sometimes even the most 'perfect' sways don't work because after all in the end it's completely out of our control!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I think it's a 50/50 chance each time. I wasn't keeping track of O this time so I have no guess on this one regards to DTD and O, lol


----------



## bobster

Boo you are so right. I know sways probably don't do too much. Its so annoying that we can't have more control over it! 

I'm not sure my boyfriend will go for another as we've said we'd stop at 2 and I haven't mentioned anything about having another yet. We'll have to see. Not going to mention it until after this little boy is born and I know for definite I want a third as at the moment I think the thought of having 'another chance' is just a way of keeping me from being too upset so that's what I'm clinging onto to get my through this pregnancy. I wish I could stop and start enjoying it more as it may be my last but I just feel so sad all the time that I'm not going to have a daughter.


----------



## bobster

I am excited about having another boy but oh god I can't stop bursting into tears when I think about never having a girl ! Will these feelings ever get easier ?!


----------



## Scarlett2

bobster said:


> Boo you are so right. I know sways probably don't do too much. Its so annoying that we can't have more control over it!
> 
> I'm not sure my boyfriend will go for another as we've said we'd stop at 2 and I haven't mentioned anything about having another yet. We'll have to see. Not going to mention it until after this little boy is born and I know for definite I want a third as at the moment I think the thought of having 'another chance' is just a way of keeping me from being too upset so that's what I'm clinging onto to get my through this pregnancy. I wish I could stop and start enjoying it more as it may be my last but I just feel so sad all the time that I'm not going to have a daughter.

This was me exactly... It definitely kept me going knowing that I might have another shot at it... Not the case this time, although I would say to you that I am actually less bothered with number three than I was with number two.. It's as though I am used to (and enjoy) being a mother of boys.... Doesn't stop me quietly loving the idea of a daughter though.


----------



## CJHanson

With both boys we had sex every day or multiple days in a row around ovulation. With her we had sex every other day from the day after my period stopped until I got a positive pregnancy test (which happened to only be 4 weeks later, we got lucky this time and conceived our first month of trying)


----------



## vermeil

You know there are clinics that guarantee a child of the gender you want yes? They are fairly expensive though and use a process similar to ivf or iui; they separate the xx and xy sperm.

Beyond that the ph of your err ladyparts can have an impact as well, and yes timing - xx sperm is slower but lives longer

With my 2nd I soo wanted a girl (my first too actually) and every scan everyone told me boy. Not the médical staff I asked them not to tell us as I didnt want months of disapointment. But everyone who came with me and who saw pics said boy for sure. And poof, girl. I was shocked and happy at the birth

Wishing you the best *hugs*


----------



## chelsealynnb

3 days!


----------



## rwhite

Eek, so soon! Exciting :dance:


----------



## Scarlett2

3 Days!!! Good luck. 

I had a scan again on Tuesday and we finally decided 100% not to find out. It's wait until D-Day for me! X


----------



## bobster

Good luck to you both!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Best of luck chelsea! Will be looking in for updates in a couple of days!!!


----------



## xZoeyx

Good luck x


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good lord 1 more day! I had a dream last night that I was told boy & that I sobbed in the ultrasound room. I won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## embeth

Just popping in to say Goodluck!! I know what's it's like... Remember waiting for my gender scan! I have 3 boys and am due our little girl any day now!! Fingers crossed u will hear the same tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Hun hope u hear pink X


----------



## rwhite

Sending you allll my pink dust <3


----------



## bobster

Good luck!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Today is the day, I can't believe it! I'm so nervous! I'll update ASAP


----------



## chelsealynnb

Omg omg girl girl its a girl!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Scarlett2

chelsealynnb said:


> Omg omg girl girl its a girl!!!!

Soooooooo happy for you! Huge huge congrats! Xxxx


----------



## lau86

Congratulations! Lovely news


----------



## embeth

Congratulations! Xxxx


----------



## Unexpected212

So so happy for you


----------



## 6lilpigs

Fantastic update, enjoy every second of her xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## Jbree

Told you!! &#128512;


----------



## bdb84

I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## rwhite

YAY! Congrats! :D


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks everyone, check out these pics we got of her on a disc!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_7.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 19









BABY_8.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## chelsealynnb

:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_17.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 19









BABY_16.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Scarlett2

Gorgeous! X


----------



## bobster

Yay huge congrats Chelsea!!!


----------



## Misscalais

:happydance: shes gorgeous. Look how cool her cord looks too lol


----------



## winterbabies3

So exciting!! Congratulations &#9825;


----------



## george83

Congratulations on your precious little girl, I'm so happy for you - And completely jealous! - cried some happy tears for you x x


----------

